# The easy walk harness has arrived



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly's easy walk harness arrived in the post this morning, so we wasted no time in trying it out! The girth strap fitting is great, I think the chest strap cold do with being a centimeter or so tighter, but it was useable and she has a fair bit more growing to do!

It was pretty easy to put on as you only have to undo one clip. The instructions are clear and there are videos on fitting it on YouTube, which are helpful.

Most importantly, it stopped any pulling! She still walked out slightly in front of me, but the lead was never completely tight and I didn't have to tense my arm at all. At one point, she saw someone coming towards us and tried to gallop over, but just ended up getting her legs in a bit of a muddle and gave up!

The only downside is that if your dog likes to swap sides and is not always on your left (cardinal sin at dog training class!) then you have to swoop the lead under their chin so that changes sides too.

Overall I would give it a 9 out of 10 based on first used. Fingers crossed it keeps working!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

That's great that it does work. I had bought one for Molly but had to return it cause it was too big and they didn't have the size down. She is walking better though with her regular harness so hopefully she is learning. Good to know that the easy harness does work though just in case


----------

